# Photography Post Production



## theforelements (Jun 20, 2011)

So I had a question about photography post production. I figured someone in here might be able to help me out a little bit. So today I got a job offer for a full-time color-correction/image processor. After a bit of talking, the lady asked me what she thought my salary requirements would be. That is my question to you guys. I have only ever done PP work on a freelance basis. I have only charged per image ($0.20 per) This job would be at an hourly rate. If there is anyone else out there who has a similar job, and could fill me in with what you are making, or what you would charge. That would be fantastic.

A little about me. I am living in NYC. I have about 2 1/2 years prior experience doing post production and retouch work (in labs, studios etc.) So I am not new at this. I have worked for about 7+ companies freelance. I always use Lightroom for exposure, color correction adjustment etc. and photoshop for some of the heavier stuff.

Any advice or input would be great. Thank you.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Tim, welcome to the forum!

I have no idea on NYC rates, so let me just give you a few things to consider.

How many images you do per hour comfortably?  Take into account coffee breaks etc.
How much would earn doing that freelance?
How much time would you spend without any work to do as a freelancer?
What other costs would have as a freelancer that you won't have on salary (i.e. computer hardware, etc)?
What others costs will you have as a salaried worker that you wouldn't have as freelancer (i.e. commuting, etc)?


----------



## agneslightfoot (Feb 17, 2012)

theforelements said:


> So I had a question about photography post production. I figured someone in here might be able to help me out a little bit. So today I got a job offer for a full-time color-correction/image processor. After a bit of talking, the lady asked me what she thought my salary requirements would be. That is my question to you guys. I have only ever done PP work on a freelance basis. I have only charged per image ($0.20 per) This job would be at an hourly rate. If there is anyone else out there who has a similar job, and could fill me in with what you are making, or what you would charge. That would be fantastic.
> 
> A little about me. I am living in NYC. I have about 2 1/2 years prior experience doing post production and retouch work (in labs, studios etc.) So I am not new at this. I have worked for about 7+ companies freelance. I always use Lightroom for exposure,color correction, [moderation note - link removed], adjustment etc. and photoshop for some of the heavier stuff.
> 
> ...



I am also interested in Post Processing I mainly use Lightroom and photoshop to do the job.. So there are really people who hire freelancer to edit their photos.. I hope I could also learn more on that so that I could also venture to that job..


----------

